# What to do with Michael Finley?



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Should we trade him, keep him, or Waive him?
Waiving him would save us a lot of money but Finley can still be useful if he accepts his role coming off the bench. If We waive him, we would be letting go a lot of talent and a leader. We also risk him going to a rival team and that would not be nice.
Trading him would be a serious challenge. Some teams could use Finley but no one wants him because of his contract.
We can always just keep him. See how he plays during the first half of the season.Then explore some trades and see if we can get some talent back.

What should we do?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

If the Mavs could sign Wesley Person or Jason Kapono along with Steven Hunter with the MLE then I would let Finley go.

I don't think they can trade Finley so that is unlikely.

If we can not get a shooter to replace Finley then I would keep him. I am a little iffy on this however since I thought we wanted to go another direction.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

well even if we did want to go to another direction we can't really, since Daniels hasn't really shown he can score everynight because of his injuries. Also since they don't have another shooter in the team still, I wouldn't trade him or release him, we need a consistent shooter, even if his stats went down last season that doesn't mean he sucks, I mean if you factor in the fact that howard had more points last season and stackhouse was a big help its not that bad actually. Plus there is a shortage of good SG's right now, so I wouldn't do it unless we get a scorer


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Dont forget that keeping Finley will cost us millions of dollars. There are a few good shooters on the market right now. If we were to waive Finley we can pick up a shooter easily. Allan Houstan would be perfect. We could sign him for much less than Finley and it would be like we never let Finley go. They play the same way.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Finley has very little trade value because no one wants to take on the contract he is owed in the future. He should be cut so Dallas can save 51 million dollars and replace him with the MLE.


----------



## casebeck22 (Jul 20, 2005)

Detroit will take him! :banana:


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Houston will never be the same, unlike finley he has a MUCH more serious injury concern. Damn do I have to do this again...Finley>Houston, Finley>Kapano+Person, Finley>ANYBODY ELSE YOU SAY AT THIS POINT! I just don't see how we just can let this guy go with NO SHOOTERS besides dirk and jet. Thats fine but our SHOOTING guards can't hit a 3, or make open J's. Say what you want but the guy can still shoot, plus he is still good 4 17ppg at a reasonable shooting clip. I know he makes tons of money, but no matter how you look at it the last thing we want is for him to make a team better than us while we get worse and his "replacement" that we get is garbage.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

thank you someone else sees what I'm talking about


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

I actually want Finley to stay too... but I just dont want him to start.
He should come off the bench as 6th man and get 18-22 mins per game while Stack starts, I dont know if Daniels is ready yet. Fin will come in take a couple threes and give us that punch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I just want Finley to accept his role coming off the bench. I dont want him to hold back just because he is on the bench. He can still be a leader.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I have been weary all along that Dallas would flat out cut him. Finley wasn't so bad that you could cut him and it would be an addition by subtraction. He does have his uses, but it's no longer playing 35 minutes a game and being the 2nd offensive option. 


I don't think Dallas cuts him, unless they know they can make a move to effectively replace him, and that seems unlikely at this point in time. I think trading him is still a possibility, but it's been beat to the ground that he's not going to get equal value because of his contract.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

August 15 is getting closer so we will find out soon.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I think cuban and donnie are deciding that they are either trading or keeping, instead of releasing. I don't see trading happening so I'm hoping they would keep him, unless we can find another consistent shooter 17+ppg a night. He does have to accept to be the 6th man he must let Daniels grow, thats what happened when he started so he should feel that its time to realize that you can't play that long a night


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea cant see the Mavs releasing him. Either we keep him or trade him.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> Yea cant see the Mavs releasing him. Either we keep him or trade him.


 He's gone reguardless its just too much money to blow on a 17 ppg player. I could see the Mavs bluff people and wait until the trade deadline to move him but we risk not moving him at all if we can't find anyone to take him.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

stevemc said:


> He's gone reguardless its just too much money to blow on a 17 ppg player. I could see the Mavs bluff people and wait until the trade deadline to move him but we risk not moving him at all if we can't find anyone to take him.


It is a lot to blow, but what is the alternative cut him and sign christe :dead: while finley goes to the suns and they win 65 games?!?!?! Or how about Denver? he is really the only piece they are missing, we need to trade him or keep him.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I can wait to see what will happen with him. The Mavs have been real quiet lately.


----------

